# Verse enfermo /  parecer enfermo



## SrRdRaCinG

Te ves enfermo= Pareces enfermo?

Hay una diferencia entre esas oraciones?


----------



## Pao_Pao

No realmente pero pienso que lo correcto seria decir te ves enfermo, porque pareces enfermo para algunas personas podria ser ofensivo.


----------



## moyarangel

_Te ves enfermo_ means that you are in fact ill and _Pareces enfermo_ is sort of _you look ill_, doubting it yourself. But maybe there will be differences in any other spanish speaking place.


----------



## Pao_Pao

exactly!! You got it!!


----------



## moyarangel

I'm glad to hear that 
Racing, tell me If I explained myself well enough


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Entiendo bien.


----------



## Soy Yo

moyarangel said:
			
		

> I'm glad of hearing that
> Racing, tell me If I explained myself well enough


 
una pequeña corrección Moya:

I'm glad to hear that.

I'm happy to hear that.

I'm glad of that.

I'm happy about that.


----------



## vince

huh? i thought that "ver" meant to see, so "te ves enfermo" would mean something like "you look sick"

But it actually is synonymous to "estás enfermo"?


----------



## Soy Yo

Vince, I would have thought the same thing... let's wait until another person responds.


----------



## Pao_Pao

vince said:
			
		

> huh? i thought that "ver" meant to see, so "te ves enfermo" would mean something like "you look sick"
> 
> But it actually is synonymous to "estás enfermo"?


 
Its too hard to explain but "estas enfermo" means that "you are sick" its a fact, and "te ves enfermo" is like u said "you look sick", I hope u can understand me, for us are different meanings but maybe other person can explain it better... Sorry if I'm not clear I'm just trying to help!


----------



## Soy Yo

moyarangel said:
			
		

> _Te ves enfermo_ means that you are in fact ill and _Pareces enfermo_ is sort of _you look ill_, doubting it yourself. But maybe there will be differences in any other spanish speaking place.


 
Pao Pao, Vince and I were referring to what Moya says here. S/he says that "te ves enfermo" means you are in fact ill/sick.  It seems that you are in agreement with what Vince and I were thinking.


----------



## moyarangel

First of all, thanks for your correction Soy Yo.
I'm going to try to explain it. If I say "Te ves enfermo" or "Se te ve enfermo" I mean you are really sick/ill in my opinion (but maybe you aren't). As for "Pareces enfermo" reaches an higher degree of doubt, I hope not to be wrong here if I say it could be translated as "you look ill" or even "you seem to be ill", that is, I don't really know whether you are ill or not, you just look it. Although at this point I have to say that everything I said previously could be different depending on which spanish-speaking place you are. As far I know "Te ves enfermo" is not very usual where I live, but "Se te ve enfermo" or rather "Te veo enfermo" stating it.


----------



## Pumpkin72

I use "se te ve" and "pareces" in the very same way. In both cases I'm talking about what it looks or seems to happen.

And I agree with moyarangel, "te ves" is pretty unusual in Spain as far as I know. But I think it's also used like "pareces" or "se te ve".


----------



## robertt18.

noo...yo pienso q es lo mismo..no suena nada de ofensivo ni nada por el estilo...es lo mismo..ambas frases son lo mismo...


----------



## San

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Te ves enfermo= Pareces enfermo?
> 
> Hay una diferencia entre esas oraciones?



We don't say "Te ves enfermo" in Spain. That's Latinoamerican Spanish. We would say "Pareces enfermo" or "Se te ve enfermo". All the three mean the same, at least it doesn't make any difference to me.

More colloquially: "Tienes mala cara"


----------



## Jazztronik

I think "pareces enfermo" is not offensive at all, unless you say it ironically. Much more different is to say "pareces *un* enfermo" (enfermo as substantive instead of adjective). Then is totally offensive, or maybe you are joking with some friend.


----------



## vince

So it is safe to say that "Te ves enfermo" is like "You look sick", "Pareces enfermo" is "You appear sick" (which is basically the same thing). Is this correct?


----------



## Pumpkin72

Yes, it is. And remember, if the person you're talking to is Spanish, "te ves enfermo" will sound odd.


----------



## globos

Hola,

Se te ve enfermo.

Can someone explain why "te" is in this sentence? Why do we need it when Se ve enfermo says the same thing?


Thank you


----------



## donbill

'Se ve enfermo' is third person singular; 'te ves enfermo' is second person slngular. The construction in the same; the person addressed or talked about is different.


----------



## globos

Pumpkin72 said:


> I use "se te ve" and "pareces" in the very same way. In both cases I'm talking about what it looks or seems to happen.
> 
> And I agree with moyarangel, "te ves" is pretty unusual in Spain as far as I know. But I think it's also used like "pareces" or "se te ve".



I am asking why do you use te in se te ve?  Why not se ve or te ves? I don't see the connection with the "te" in se te ve


----------



## globos

donbill said:


> 'Se ve enfermo' is third person singular; 'te ves enfermo' is second person slngular. The construction in the same; the person addressed or talked about is different.



Hola,

But why "te" in se te ve enfermo like I read in earlier in this thread?

Saludos


----------



## SevenDays

_*Se *te ve enfermo_ is an impersonal construction, where "se" occupies the place where a subject would normally go, and "te" makes reference to the person in question ("you"). The idea is, more or less, that anyone or everyone would think you are sick, because that's how you come across. If I say "te ves enfermo," then the subject is understood to be "tú" (tú, which agrees with "ves:" _tú te ves_); and if I say "te ve enfermo," then the subject is a 3rd person (he or she) not mentioned but understood in context. As to the original question, I too see "te ves enfermo" as "you look sick," and "pareces enfermo" as "you appear/seem sick." As to whether "te ves" or "pareces" is said or not said here or there, or in some other place, I wouldn't really know.

Cheers


----------



## globos

So, se te ve is impersonal: One sees you as sick

Te ves enfermo: You look sick

Te ve enfermo: He/she (ve) sees you (te) as sick

Am I on the right track? 

Saludos


----------



## jilar

globos, como te explica donbill:
Se ve enfermo NO es lo mismo que "Se te ve enfermo".

Estamos ante el verbo VER, en su forma pronominal = Verse

Se ve enfermo, es referido a una tercera persona, con la cual no estamos hablando directamente. Es decir, por ejemplo, esa frase la puedo decir hablando con mi mujer, y refiriéndome (quién está enfermo) a su hermano:
Yo a mi mujer: -María, tu hermano se ve enfermo (=Parec*e* enfermo).

Se *te* ve enfermo, lo decimos cuando estamos hablando con la misma persona que está o parece enfermo, es decir, una segunda persona. Por ejemplo:
Yo hablando con el hermano de mi mujer: - Juan, tienes mala pinta. Se te ve enfermo (= Parec*es* enfermo)


----------



## donbill

globos said:


> Hola,
> 
> But why "te" in se te ve enfermo like I read in earlier in this thread?
> 
> Saludos



Sorry I misinterpreted your question! Several other foreros have answered it for you. The construction, in its many forms, is very useful:

Se te nota muy triste = you seem sad (one [some human subject] thinks you look sad)
Se te quiere = you're loved (people love you, we love you, etc. No specific subject)

Un saludo


----------



## SevenDays

globos said:


> So, se te ve is impersonal: One sees you as sick
> 
> Te ves enfermo: You look sick
> 
> Te ve enfermo: He/she (ve) sees you (te) as sick
> 
> Am I on the right track?
> 
> Saludos



Yup; that's it.


----------



## globos

Muchas gracias jilar. Ahora entiendo.


----------



## globos

Thanks Sevendays.  Today I was challenged.


----------



## globos

Not a problem donbill. I always welcome your help!!!!


----------



## globos

donbill said:


> Sorry I misinterpreted your question! Several other foreros have answered it for you. The construction, in its many forms, is very useful:
> 
> Se te nota muy triste = you seem sad (one [some human subject] thinks you look sad)
> Se te quiere = you're loved (people love you, we love you, etc. No specific subject)
> 
> Un saludo



That really helped.


----------

